# Hola from Spain



## veranad (Jun 3, 2021)

Hola:


I am an amateur musician from Spain. Nice to meet you all. 

I play guitar and sing since I was a teenager and now I am trying to learn to play the piano (and some music theory too, mostly to be able to write better songs). I come from a pop-rock background and can barely read music (I do, but very slowly and only simple scores).

I guess I will mainly be a lurker here, as I am an absolute beginner as a "composer" and I intend not to buy lots of libraries (only the bare minimum, to use them to its full potential). I will try however to give back to the community. 

I mostly decided to join this forum as the people look to be friendly over here. 

I don´t know what else to say. 

Regards,


veranad


----------



## Pier (Jun 3, 2021)

Hola! Bienvenido al foro!

Yo soy de Mallorca


----------



## veranad (Jun 4, 2021)

Hola Pier:


Muchas gracias. 

Conozco bien Mallorca. Un lugar precioso e inspirador como pocos. 

Un abrazo,


veranad


----------



## Israel Álvarez (Jun 5, 2021)

Wellcome veranad!!!!
Saludos de un asturiano


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 5, 2021)

welcome


----------



## veranad (Jun 6, 2021)

Thanks all


----------



## mikrokosmiko (Jun 6, 2021)

Hola! Yo soy de Gran Canaria


----------



## Double Helix (Jun 9, 2021)

Warm welcome, @veranad -- very glad you are with us


----------



## veranad (Jun 9, 2021)

Thanks a lot to all!!!


----------



## M_Helder (Jun 9, 2021)

Hola, Veranad!

Como estas? Saludos de Rusia.


----------



## BassClef (Jun 9, 2021)

Hello Veranad and welcome to the forum!


----------

